
Elon Musk says he will fund fixing Flint’s foul water - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/elon-musk-says-he-will-fund-fixing-flints-foul-water/
======
breakingcups
I'm saddened that the US citizens are so abandoned by their government that
they have to rely on the random goodwill of a PR-hungry billionaire to restore
what is fundamentally a human right. Access to clean water.

This is not a solution to this problem. It's a stopgap that muddies the
underlying issue.

------
jandrese
I saw this tweet right after his Thai kids rescue submarine was a day late and
a dollar short.

[https://twitter.com/HelloCullen/status/1016659144823197696](https://twitter.com/HelloCullen/status/1016659144823197696)

~~~
jonhendry18
The rescue effort was weeks early.

There's plenty to criticize about Musk without distorting the record.

~~~
jandrese
Honestly I was very impressed that he immediately went out trying to solve the
problem and put his money where his mouth is. I wish more people were like
that. His biggest problem was that he was on the opposite side of the Earth
and he doesn't have Thunderbird 2 to deliver it in time, nor did he have much
chance to get input from the actual rescuers as to what they actually needed.

The world would be a much better place if more billionaires were like him and
Bill Gates.

~~~
jonhendry18
The rescue may have wound up using something similar to the sub idea.

There are reports that the kids were administered an anti-anxiety drug so they
wouldn't panic, and strapped to a stretcher wearing a full-face dive mask.
That would kind of be an open submarine.

There are conflicting reports on this though, as an earlier report said the
kids swam through the deeper parts but were carried on a stretcher through the
drier parts. However it seems like it would be easier to just keep the kid on
a stretcher, especially if there was some risk of the sedative/antianxiolytic
drug having an unusual effect on the kid.

~~~
jandrese
The one constant about the Thai rescue was that the reporting was absolute
garbage. I heard so many conflicting reports that I doubt anybody not at the
scene has a total grasp of the details.

At one point I was reading an article on CBS about how the coach was first out
because he was in the worst health, and hearing a report on NPR about how the
coach was going to be last. Kids were out, then they weren't, then they were
again, then they had contracted some kind of fatal disease, then it was a
precautionary quarantine, etc...

Hopefully whomever writes the book gets his information firsthand.

------
test6554
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1vfXoUNDYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1vfXoUNDYA)

------
joncrane
So he's basically going to pay for a bunch of people to go door-to-door in
Flint installing water filters? Neat.

